# Is My Snail Dead? (And Tetra Mating Behavior)



## stacey (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

For a couple days now one of my two mystery snails has just been sitting on the bottom of the tank. I'm wondering if this means he's dead? I would hate to flush him thinking that there might be a chance he's still alive. How does one determine if he's dead or alive?

Also, today I noticed that one of my black phantom tetras is following the every move of the other one. It is swimming right up against it practically and will not leave its side. Is this mating behavior? I've had these fish since Halloween and find it strange that now its decided to do the deed. Is this a spring thing or just random?

Thanks,

-Stacey


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Pick it up and if any of the fleshy part is sticking out, touch it and if it shrinks back its alive, if it falls out, its dead. Some times snails just come out at night. Also smell it, if it smells rotten, its dead.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I second danilykins advice - I'd add that if your snail is dead do a partial water change, they tend to foul water fast when dead. Also that if your snail is acting like its in suspended animation that the water may need testing and a water change anyway, snails are very sensitive to water quality, especially metals.


----------

